
Americans do not work more than the rest of the world - ternbot
Despite many reports that Americans &quot;work so much&quot; and they do not get enough &quot;vacation&quot;, in actuality, they are just chilling at work more than most countries.
======
dalke
Why are US companies paying their employees to not work, but to "chill"
instead?

Why do US workers prefer to "chill" at work, instead of with family, friends,
or alone?

Is this a good thing?

Are you hypothesizing here, or do you have any actual evidence that this extra
time is "chilling", and not "being present to keep up the appearance of
working", perhaps because not doing so might lead to being fired or left out
of promotions? (If so, I don't think the extra level of stress is compatible
with the term 'chill'.)

Or, to go old school on you, are you an apologist for the excessive demands of
the capital owners and their managerial puppets?

